# NAch Update unbenutzte Bibliotheken manuell entfernen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich hate beim letzten Update ein Problem:

gelöst habe ich es nach diesem Howto:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

Dort steht als letzter Satz:

When revdep-rebuild no longer reports broken packages, you can safely remove libxcb-xlib.so.0 from your library directory.

Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich dachte immer alle installierten Dateien befinden sich in der Portage Datenbank und werden automatisch beim Update wieder gelöscht?

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

In diesem Fall nicht. Bekommst das ja auch per elog gemeldet. Steht ja in der letzten Zeile:

```
rm -i /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so*
```

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> In diesem Fall nicht. Bekommst das ja auch per elog gemeldet. Steht ja in der letzten Zeile:
> 
> ```
> rm -i /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so*
> ```
> ...

 

Gibt es da noch mehtr solche Fälle, da ich ja nicht immer alle elogs lese (eigentlich kaum welche  :Wink: )?

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist mr bisher noch nicht untergekommen. Aber elogs lesen ist gut, standen schon viele Tips drin, die mir bei gewissen Dingen weitergeholfen haben. Aber es nervt, weil man ewig viel hat, bis was nützliches kommt.

----------

## Necoro

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> da ich ja nicht immer alle elogs lese (eigentlich kaum welche )?

 

Sorry ... aber ... FAIL

----------

